# Best blood angels units for dealing with an ork horde



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi guys newbie hear looking for some advice dealing with orks been having trouble getting results. what ba units do u guys take when facing an ork horde?


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

2 words blood talons as I run 11 dreadnoughts in my competitive list I just make sure I get the charge and it is all good as I cut a swath through my enemy:biggrin:


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm sorry, 11 dreadnoughts? 6 death company dread, 3 elite dreads... am I missing anything? >_>

and is that really competetive? You'd have no troops to actually score objectives. Best you could get is a draw. 

On topic, flamers are good to get orks. Baal preds with flamestorm and heavy flamers, for instance. Heck, even the standard baal predator will kick Ork behind. With such low side-armor on their vehicles, the assault cannon should be able to tear them open and get to the juicy gribbly bits inside.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I would say price wise, Baal Predators are quite the deal about ten shots, with the best ones re-rolling. Devasters are pretty well with heavy bolters, and the rule that makes one of your models plus one BS. Thats pretty cool. Those three are really cheap and you can max them all out at three each without conflicting slotts (Baal Predators being fast, and Devasters being heavy).

Flamers. They aren't a bad weapon, but I prefer to take away the enemy from the distance. Getting to close you'll only be able to fire it once. A good shot... but still probably just once.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Cruor99 said:


> I'm sorry, 11 dreadnoughts? 6 death company dread, 3 elite dreads... am I missing anything? >_>


First fielding 6 DC Dreads would be impossible most you could have is 5, plus 3 Heavy Support Dreadnoughts, plus 3 Elite Furrioso/Librarian Dreadnoughts, assuming you maxed out each slot possible. But i do fail to see how that could be competitive since that would mean your remaining troop choice would be a 30man squad of DC (which i run btw so i do love them), so how would that be competitive since even if you mounted them you couldnt mount them all. Meaning they would get lead around the board all the time (unless you used to Dreads as cover i suppose) but i still fail to see how that could be competitive though?

But best way would be flamers/flamestorm cannon so best thing in the BA codex imo would be the Baal Predator, i mean its a fast attack so even better, if you dont fancy that (cant see why) then the good old fasioned Vindicator pie plates should do. Although if you can get in close the Dreadnought Blood Tallons do an AWESOME job of tearing through hordes imo


----------



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks for the comments guys ive been running 1 dc dread with talons and one furioso with talons a baal and a redeemer and also putting flamers in my assault squads and still not winning lol my mate usually has two squads of boys each in a battlewagon a squad of boys in a trukk he also usually runs a 12 strong bike squad which are a pain in the neck where am i goin wrong?


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

Ive personally squashed an Ork hoard with my BA so i would say that the best range units to include would be devastators and snipers in good cover(i had a squad of Deff Choppers pinned for the whole game neutralizing those nasty twin linked Rokkit Launchas) but your going to have to have assault, because we're BA. So id Suggest A Furioso Librarian, and DC Dread, Sanguinary Guard with Mephiston or the Sanguintor at the head and at least one assault squad, and even upgraded your going to have additional points for tanks and tack squads


----------



## jc40kba (Sep 27, 2010)

thamks for the feedback guys ill be taking this advice into account next time i play against orks


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

The_Hive_Emperor said:


> Sanguinary Guard with Mephiston or the Sanguintor




Yay nitpicking! 
Just dont forget that Mephy and the Sanguinor cannot go in the Guards, they can just stand next to them looking pretty


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Sang Guard.

Priests would help, but sadly they are IC's and will be targetted in CC.
Probably still worth it though if you can get a priest within 6" of the guard without being in CC.
Only thing that will hurt you are Power Klaws.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

Captain Stillios said:


> Just dont forget that Mephy and the Sanguinor cannot go in the Guards, they can just stand next to them looking pretty


True but the sanguintor has his extra attack aura and that stacks well with the chapter banner
I was unaware that Meph couldn't join their squad


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Mephiston cannot join any squad as he os not an independant character, same with the Sanguinor.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

Damn! i never noticed that, then what is the point of giving him Unleash rage


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Unleash Rage gives him preffered enemy, rerolls all of his misses.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

:| well hes still a good to have backing up the Guard :biggrin:


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

One thing to note is that Mephy/Sanguinor can't join squads but other ICs can hang out with them, so a Sang Priest/Chaplain/HQ could join up with them. 

I don't play BA, so i don't know if that would be effective. I imagine a Sang Priest might work if you stayed within 6" of other squads and to absorb a wound if they try to gun you down.


----------



## leoric (Oct 3, 2010)

Nope, they can't. Page 48 of Rulebook: "Independent characters are allowed to join other units. They cannot however join vehicle squadrons (see the Vehicles section) and units that always consist of a single model".
But you still can take an Honour Guard for him as a separate unit.

Same goes for Sanguinor and DC Tycho.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Take the largest death company you can add a chaplain and throw yourself at them. With 120 attack with reroll to hit and wound making them dead killy


----------



## Dagglestone (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm an ork player who deals with more than one marine player. Two of which are blood angels. I've also toyed with them a bit, so here's my advice. VEHICLES. You have ork tactics but with a marines stat line. Go priests, and definitely ditch the packs for the fast rhino. Trust me, you'll be pleased with the results.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Ten Assault Marines packing a pair of flamers and a hand flamer can do horrible, horrible things to units of Orks. Sanguinary Priests make the deal all the sweeter by giving nearby units Feel No Pain which will allow you to take pretty much all Ork shooting and keep coming. Watch out for the power klaws, though. No armor or Feel No Pain against those and Ork Nobs get a lot of Attacks.

If your opponent is running Battlewagons you have ample choices but one of the most reliable is a unit of 2-3 Attack Bikes with multi-meltas. Costing a maximum of 150 points these guys can quite easily crack open a Battlewagon by going for its considerably weaker side armor. Since most 'Wagons are Open-Topped and melta weaponry is AP1, you'll find it quite easy to blow them apart with a +2 bonus to your damage rolls.

As for Death Company, I'd advise avoiding them in this situation as unless they're going to be mounted in a Rhino their _Rage_ rule will have them making a beeline for the nearest Ork unit which can go really, really badly.


----------

